
Cowsay: should not recommend cowsay-off - Tomte
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=882085
======
dijit
Seems a bit overblown. If you have a package management system you're
responsible for the packages you install.. surely.

I agree that the ascii-art is not very pleasant. Maybe the solution is to
rename the package cowsay-offensive and mark it as suggested in that topic.

~~~
013
>Maybe the solution is to rename the package cowsay-offensive and mark it as
suggested in that topic.

That's addressed further down in the bug report:

>"I don't disagree, but the reason it's called *-off is because there was a
long-standing fortunes-off package with "offensive" fortunes. See
[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769194](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769194) for the discussion on splitting out cowsay-off.

But I think the initial problem, that this could cause legal issues, is
slightly absurd. Given the context of the "sodomy" I think it would be a
stretch for you to get in trouble for this.

